# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.46 ADDED Samsung I545 Samsung I9158 Samsung I9250

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.46 ADDED Samsung I545  Samsung I9158  Samsung I9250* JTAG V2.46
Samsung I545 
Samsung I9158 
Samsung I9250    
 Br
Faisal_Computer

----------

